# Wasser-Pipeline



## perpend

Ich will jemandem auf Spanisch so in etwa sagen: Die Wasser-Pipeline wird gebaut.

Also, es geht gar nicht um Öl. Ist "tubería" einigermaßen i.O.?

Es ginge darum, dass Wasser von einem Ort zum anderen transportiert wird, auf witziger Weise (durch eine Pipeline).


----------



## Alemanita

Da bisher noch niemand geantwortet hat: 'tubería' geht hervorragend, das ist genau das Wort, das man auch für Wasserleitungen benutzt.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Geviert

Ich bin nicht sicher, ob Pipeline nur mit tubería übersetzbar ist. Tubería ist wohl das Wort, das man *auch *für Wasserletung benutzt, Pipeline ist aber eine Sonderart von Wasserleitung. Ich würde genauer je nach Kontext sagen: "conducto", "*redes de* tubería".


----------



## baufred

... also, Pipeline hört sich eher nach einem übergeordneten Infrastrukturprojekt an ... daher vielleicht allgemeiner:

... estan en obra los trabajos de la red/del trayecto de abastecimiento de agua potable nuevo
> ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_abastecimiento_de_agua_potable

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## perpend

Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch, der wenigstens kein Rohr ist, oder? 

Ich danke Euch alle. Die E-mail ist schon weg, und der Schlauch auch. Das will heissen, dass es nicht mehr kritisch ist.

Ich bin aber im Ernst nicht ganz schlau aus den Beiträgen geworden---macht aber nichts.

Es interessiert mich immer noch, ob "conducto" oder "tubería" am besten past. Leider habe ich gemerkt, dass alle beide, alle beide heissen können, sprich:

conducto = Rohr _und _Kanal
tubería = Rohr _und _Kanal

In meiner E-mail ging es um ein grosses Rohr (Pipeline), und keine schmale (?) Leitung, und gar nicht um einen Kanal, aber ich verstehe, dass "Kanal" mit "Rohr" verwandt ist. Mein lieber Schwan ... es ist komplizierter als ich dachte. Ich bedanke mich nochmals.


----------



## baufred

... na ja, ist auch relativ schwierig die "Bandbreite" hinter dem Begriff in allen Facetten abzudecken ... in den nachstehenden Links dazu mal 'nen Diskurs:
http://blog.traductor-financiero.co...nanciera-¿como-se-dice-“pipeline”-en-espanol/
http://www.linguee.es/ingles-espanol/traduccion/pipeline.html


Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Sepia

In unterschiedlichen Texten zum Thema Energiepolitik, die ich gefunden habe, wird von

"trasporte de fluidos por tuberías" gesprochen. Sie sind also auch "Pipelines" -


----------

